# system.out.println



## PhantomXXL (25. Mrz 2005)

was ich mich immer schon frage überall wird das für debuggin verwendet, aber wo wird das ausgegeben? hab da noch nie etwas gefunden das man als ausgabe bezeichnen kann

ich arbte mit java sdk 1.4_07, tomcat 5.5 und JWSDP 1.5 (statt jwsdp stehta uch eclipse 2.1 zur verfügung)


----------



## Roar (25. Mrz 2005)

auf dem standart ausgabestrom des betriebsystems (Konsole!) :? :?
sowas gibts doch sicher auch beim tomcat


----------



## PhantomXXL (29. Mrz 2005)

ich find leider nichts dazu, hab nur ne batch auf der zwei verknüpfungen zum starten und stoppen von tomcat sind, aber console oä find ich nüchts


----------



## PhantomXXL (29. Mrz 2005)

ok wenn ich tomcat per eclispe starte hat es ne console, nur nervt das etwas weil dan bei jedem system.out die console aufblitzt während ich was programmiere...


----------



## PhantomXXL (29. Mrz 2005)

An unexpected exception has been detected in native code outside the VM.
Unexpected Signal : EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) occurred at PC=0x7C93AE22
Function=RtlImpersonateSelf+0x3A5
Library=C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll

Current Java thread:
	at java.util.zip.ZipFile.getEntry(Native Method)
	at java.util.zip.ZipFile.getEntry(Unknown Source)
	- locked <0x104fbac0> (a java.util.jar.JarFile)
	at java.util.jar.JarFile.getEntry(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.jar.JarFile.getJarEntry(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.getResource(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getResource(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	- locked <0x10509710> (a sun.misc.Launcher$ExtClassLoader)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	- locked <0x10505a40> (a sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	- locked <0x10505a40> (a sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1256)
	at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1190)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	- locked <0x10c3b810> (a org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader)
	at Fronted.XMLparse(Fronted.java:77)
	at Fronted.doProzess(Fronted.java:29)
	at include.EasyServlet.doPost(EasyServlet.java:74)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:763)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:856)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:237)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:157)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:214)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardValveContext.invokeNext(StandardValveContext.java:104)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:520)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invokeInternal(StandardContextValve.java:198)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:152)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardValveContext.invokeNext(StandardValveContext.java:104)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:520)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:137)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardValveContext.invokeNext(StandardValveContext.java:104)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:117)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardValveContext.invokeNext(StandardValveContext.java:102)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:520)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:109)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardValveContext.invokeNext(StandardValveContext.java:104)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.AccessLogValve.invoke(AccessLogValve.java:535)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardValveContext.invokeNext(StandardValveContext.java:102)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:520)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:929)
	at org.apache.coyote.tomcat5.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:160)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:790)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Http11Protocol.java:709)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.TcpWorkerThread.runIt(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:572)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.threads.ThreadPool$ControlRunnable.run(ThreadPool.java:644)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

Dynamic libraries:
0x00400000 - 0x0040B000 	C:\Programme\Java\j2re1.4.2_07\bin\javaw.exe
0x7C910000 - 0x7C9C7000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
0x7C800000 - 0x7C906000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0x77DA0000 - 0x77E4A000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x77E50000 - 0x77EE1000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x77D10000 - 0x77DA0000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
0x77EF0000 - 0x77F36000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
0x77BE0000 - 0x77C38000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCRT.dll
0x08000000 - 0x08138000 	C:\Programme\Java\j2re1.4.2_07\bin\client\jvm.dll
0x76AF0000 - 0x76B1E000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
0x10000000 - 0x10007000 	C:\Programme\Java\j2re1.4.2_07\bin\hpi.dll
0x00840000 - 0x0084E000 	C:\Programme\Java\j2re1.4.2_07\bin\verify.dll
0x00850000 - 0x00869000 	C:\Programme\Java\j2re1.4.2_07\bin\java.dll
0x00870000 - 0x0087D000 	C:\Programme\Java\j2re1.4.2_07\bin\zip.dll
0x02B60000 - 0x02B7C000 	C:\Programme\Java\j2re1.4.2_07\bin\jdwp.dll
0x06B80000 - 0x06B85000 	C:\Programme\Java\j2re1.4.2_07\bin\dt_socket.dll
0x71A10000 - 0x71A27000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ws2_32.dll
0x71A00000 - 0x71A08000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
0x719B0000 - 0x719F0000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
0x76EE0000 - 0x76F07000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DNSAPI.dll
0x76F70000 - 0x76F78000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
0x76F20000 - 0x76F4D000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll
0x76F80000 - 0x76F86000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasadhlp.dll
0x66710000 - 0x66769000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetcfg.dll
0x719F0000 - 0x719F8000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshtcpip.dll
0x07380000 - 0x0738F000 	C:\Programme\Java\j2re1.4.2_07\bin\net.dll
0x77B10000 - 0x77B32000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\Apphelp.dll
0x76C50000 - 0x76C78000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\imagehlp.dll
0x59DD0000 - 0x59E71000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DBGHELP.dll
0x77BD0000 - 0x77BD8000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
0x76BB0000 - 0x76BBB000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSAPI.DLL

Heap at VM Abort:
Heap
 def new generation   total 1216K, used 56K [0x10010000, 0x10160000, 0x104f0000)
  eden space 1088K,   5% used [0x10010000, 0x1001e0e8, 0x10120000)
  from space 128K,   0% used [0x10120000, 0x10120000, 0x10140000)
  to   space 128K,   0% used [0x10140000, 0x10140000, 0x10160000)
 tenured generation   total 15728K, used 9435K [0x104f0000, 0x1144c000, 0x14010000)
   the space 15728K,  59% used [0x104f0000, 0x10e26df0, 0x10e26e00, 0x1144c000)
 compacting perm gen  total 10752K, used 10608K [0x14010000, 0x14a90000, 0x18010000)
   the space 10752K,  98% used [0x14010000, 0x14a6c080, 0x14a6c200, 0x14a90000)

Local Time = Tue Mar 29 11:05:39 2005
Elapsed Time = 1530
#
# The exception above was detected in native code outside the VM
#
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.4.2_07-b05 mixed mode)
#
# An error report file has been saved as hs_err_pid3940.log.
# Please refer to the file for further information.
#

Die Console wurde mir gerade sehr unsympatisch, was is das woher kommt das, noch wichtiger: wieso kommt das wo ich gar nix geändert hab und die console davor brav nur das ausgab was ich sagte sie soll ausgeben... und war scheinbar einmalig...


----------

